# Gertrude or Martha?



## paintedbison (12 mo ago)

These are the two front runners currently for our golden that we pick up this week! Eeek!


----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

I need a photo to decide.

My grandmother was Gertrude Garnet. My mother’s mother. A lovely lady. Gertrude could be Gerty?

Martha is a pretty name and I can think of historical and famous people with this name.

If you want to go with Molly Jessica, that was my other grandmother’s name. 😀 She was beautiful and strong.


----------



## paintedbison (12 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> I need a photo to decide.
> 
> My grandmother was Gertrude Garnet. My mother’s mother. A lovely lady. Gertrude could be Gerty?
> 
> ...


Added a photo in the post! I have a kid named Molly, so that one is already taken! That is one of the litter but may not be our puppy, but they all look pretty similar!


----------



## Jasmyne (Dec 28, 2021)

Names that come to mind in that same feel would be 
Margot
Winifred (Winnie for short)
Betty Lou


----------



## abee (11 mo ago)

I second Winifred/Winnie

I also like Olive/Olivia, Grace/Gracie or Rosie


----------



## Brinkley12 (Jan 6, 2022)

I like Molly!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)




----------



## diane0905 (Aug 20, 2010)

What a pretty puppy!


----------



## zinnia (7 mo ago)

I definitely prefer Martha. I also like diane0905’s grandmother’s middle name, Garnet. That could be cute for a reddish puppy! I saw from your other post y’all were considering Scarlett, which I really like as well. Did that get vetoed?


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

With Archie, we had our very long list narrowed down to 3 names and actually Archie was 3rd. We decided to wait and name him after we picked him up to see which fit best. After we hung around watching him and chatting with the breeder, we got in the car and just snuggled him up and BOOM he was an Archie. Not a Murphy, our #1 name and not a Mac, our #2 name!! We’re glad we waited to name him until after we met him because Archie was and still is the perfect fit. 

As for your choices, IMO Gertrude would be great for a more serious, sedate puppy (is there such a thing 😂). And Martha for a bouncy, inquisitive puppy.

Congratulations on your new pup and good luck with the names.


----------



## Rundlemtn (Jan 16, 2015)

I was immediately more drawn to the name Martha over Gertrude. Although I like Diane's suggestion of Gerty for short. Both names sound rather serious to me. I remember you from your other post. I guess Scarlett is off the table now? LOL!


----------



## JanGold (10 mo ago)

Matha, My dear! and Gerty are both great names. You can't go wrong. Winnie is a favorite of mine. Cute pup, good luck! So exciting!


----------



## Mango’s Mum (Mar 22, 2021)

I definitely prefer Martha out of the two. 
I’m really not a fan of Gertrude (no offence to any Gertrudes out there!) I think it would sound odd shouting it out in public if your dog took off across a field or something. It’s quite an old fashioned and serious human name. 
Says the woman who ended up with a dog named Mango thanks to my kids… 😅


----------



## CharSid (9 mo ago)

Martha is a pretty name. 😀


----------



## Deargoldens (9 mo ago)

Gertrude is my favourite for your little girl pup. My dogs always get their names shortened or lengthened in endearments, especially as sweet little puppies. I’m not sure what Martha would become, Marthy? But Gertie is just really cute and it flows off the tongue really easily. You could also use the nick name Trudy which equally rolls off the tongue. I find myself saying my boy’s name constantly during his puppyhood and training and it’s so nice to easily be able to say it.


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

Mabel…..she is definitely a Mabel!🙂

Or Marty, which could be short for Martha


----------



## Clipper's mom (Apr 27, 2019)

What is her formal registered name?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Are those your only two choices? 

Scarlet is a no-go?


----------



## Denskwik (Sep 13, 2011)

I'm a Paul McCartney fan so I like Martha because of his sheepdog named Martha. 😉 I'd have named our golden Jude but it was downvoted in my family.😐


----------



## Zerpersande (9 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> Gertrude could be Gerty?


I like Gerty Infinitely better than Gertrude. Gerty has two syllables and both have hard sounds that get a dog’s attention.


----------



## Kathy12 (6 mo ago)

diane0905 said:


> I need a photo to decide.
> 
> My grandmother was Gertrude Garnet. My mother’s mother. A lovely lady. Gertrude could be Gerty?
> 
> ...


YEs!! Gertie is soooo cute!!!


----------



## KellyH (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm a fan of Gertie!


----------

